Ask HN: What books would you recommend for machine learning? - guohuang
======
PaulHoule
It's pre "deep learning", but I like

[http://cs.du.edu/~mitchell/mario_books/Neural_Networks_for_P...](http://cs.du.edu/~mitchell/mario_books/Neural_Networks_for_Pattern_Recognition_-
_Christopher_Bishop.pdf)

